# Happy Birthday GraveDigger Greg



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you-Hope its a good one


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Have a GREAT B-Day GraveDigger


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday digger!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gravedigger! :> Hope ya have a good one!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*happy birth;day*

Happy birthday to you! HOpe you have a good one.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Digger!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Scary birth day.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Grave Digger!!!!!!!!!!!* :jol: :jol:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday GraveDigger!!!!!!


----------

